# Almost finished



## Tclem (Jun 11, 2015)

walnut bowl I'm going to put a lid one. Still trying to figure out what kind and need a piece for the lid

Reactions: Like 12 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Jun 11, 2015)

Bloodwood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 11, 2015)

Cool! With the straight grain in the walnut base, I see a top out of maple burl or other light figured wood.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 11, 2015)

Lookin good so far . I agree figured maple would look good as a lid .


----------



## DKMD (Jun 11, 2015)

Cool! Maple and walnut is a pretty tough combo to beat.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks all. Now I have to find a piece of maple


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 12, 2015)

Bowl is sure nice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Jun 12, 2015)

Mahogany also looks very nice with walnut.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Thanks all. Now I have to find a piece of maple

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 12, 2015)

That doesnt look like a hair stick to me...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Jun 12, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> That doesnt look like a hair stick to me...


Have you seen Tony's head?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## TimR (Jun 12, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Thanks all. Now I have to find a piece of maple


If there were any doubt... @Mike1950 is your man to help with that request! 


Mike1950 said:


>

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 12, 2015)

@Mike Jones yrah I probably need to start a new thread. Somethjng 7" round x 2-3" thick. Got anything


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 12, 2015)

Tclem said:


> @Mike Jones yrah I probably need to start a new thread. Somethjng 7" round x 2-3" thick. Got anything


Tony, did you mean to tag Mike Jones or @Mike1950 ?

Nice work on the bowl, btw

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jun 12, 2015)

I really think a spalted apple wood lid would look really good on that bowl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Jun 12, 2015)

@Tclem I got a piece of maple for u. I've been meaning to get u something since I won your pen on instagram. U looking for plain, curly, spalted?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 12, 2015)

Saran wrap or Aluminum foil make pretty good lids.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Jun 12, 2015)

jmurray said:


> @Tclem I got a piece of maple for u. I've been meaning to get u something since I won your pen on instagram. U looking for plain, curly, spalted?


Anything is fine


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice...real nice.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 13, 2015)

@jmurray hey bud Did you have a piece of maple. I'll buy it from you if you do. 
Thanks


----------



## jmurray (Jun 14, 2015)

Tclem said:


> @jmurray hey bud Did you have a piece of maple. I'll buy it from you if you do.
> Thanks


I do have dry maple in the 2.5" thick range. I will be at my shop tonite. Consider it a father's day gift:) you are surely one of the proudest dads I have ever met

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey @Tclem , sorry for the delay, I mailed you a nice piece of curly maple to finish that bowl off, and a piece of this sycamore I've been turning thru. I wanted to do it Monday, but this has been a really busy summer so far!


----------



## Tclem (Jun 18, 2015)

jmurray said:


> Hey @Tclem , sorry for the delay, I mailed you a nice piece of curly maple to finish that bowl off, and a piece of this sycamore I've been turning thru. I wanted to do it Monday, but this has been a really busy summer so far!


No problem and thanks again I'll be sure to post a finished picture


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2015)

Can't go wrong with maple/walnut, but for that I would have kept it all walnut corresponding grain-matching. Always cool to depart from the norm though. Bet it will be a beauty. Especially if you use the top 1/4 of a hair stick embedded in the top knob.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

